# picture window help



## val622 (Jan 10, 2013)

Help..I need ideas for a window treatment. I love the relaxed cottage style and love waverly, expecially norfolk rose but realize that doesnt go with the wallpaper. Everything is basically white except the large wall of flowered wallpaper. Its in such good shape I want to keep it up. I want to bring in more cranberry red but feel like a solid valance that color is too formal??..should i get panels and and a valance. any advice is appreciated. 

val


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

I would go with a valance with no panels. Panels are going to give it a more formal look plus part of the panels will be hidden behind the furniture. I think a swag valance with jabots will add a lot of charactor. A solid color would be fine, try to pick up a color from the wallapaper. Here's a picture to give you an idea.


----------



## AppealingSpaces (Feb 2, 2013)

I would get a long rod that spans the whole length of windows and buy about 6 panels estimating from the picture. (make sure you measure.) Hang about a foot from ceiling. I think simple design and the rich color will be all you need.


----------

